# How much time running in snow?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Being recently new to snow, Foxie and Vino love, and i mean.... LOVE snow. We have tried boots and opted out of them but my question is this... How long would you think they can handle running around in the snow? Lately its been 31 degrees with zero wind but 2 feet of snow.. its awesome. We put Chillydog coats on them when the temperature drops but when it comes to their feet and sometimes chests, how long would you expose them to the snow?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

We live in Minnesota, and we've been out in it for up to an hour, even without a coat, though he prefers to have one on. When the snow is really deep (chest-deep), then he probably only wants out for 40 minutes. Jasper doesn't usually seem to have a problem, though if it's really frigid he'll come up to me and make it clear he no longer wants to be outside. If they start picking up their paws, check for ice/snow that's caught up in the paw pads. Use something like Musher's Secret to help keep their paw pads from drying out/cracking/getting irritated by snow/ice/salt/sand.

Jasper LOVES snow, but he also makes it very clear when he's had enough. If you think it will work, just wait until your dogs are telling you they're ready. Otherwise I'd say they'll probably be fine up to an hour, as long as it's not like, 0 degrees + windy out there.


----------



## Millie-waukee (Jun 18, 2012)

Agree with what redrover has said. We live in Wisconsin and Millie generally has no qualms about being in the snow once she's out in it. That being said, we did notice that one of her back pads split when she had done too much running on some snowy/icey terrain. it would reopen a bit from time to time, but it healed up surprisingly quickly after using some corona ointment and keeping her from running too much. now we just use baby wipes on her paws after she comes inside from being in the snow and that seems to be doing the trick for now.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As always depends on how well the pup is conditioned - ice crystals do cut - 4 me it is simple - if I go out - the pup is safe - they are tougher than us - heat will drop the pup faster than cold !


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We took Miles to the snow last weekend and it was his second time. We stayed the whole weekend, it was 25 degrees F. We were a little worried about his paws, but he did great. Went on a 4 hour hike with him and he ran the whole time. We checked his paws regularly and he was absolutely fine and ready to go again the next morning. We had a little less than a foot of snow. Miles wore a waterproof coat to keep him warm.


----------

